# Important Towing Lesson Learned



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

*SLOW DOWN!*

Last year on our trip to Maine, I was getting about 8.5 mpg at 65 mph. This year on this trip to the Adirondacks, I dropped down to 62 mph and the mileage increased up to 10.5 mpg! Not the 21 mpg I'm getting on the highway without the OB, but not horrible either. I'd go slower, but I'm afraid of getting run over...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Great news!!! We'lll test out your theory on our way to the Cape next weekend. Come to think of it







it'll be the 1st full weekend of Summer....I'll let you know what the mileage is at the slower speed


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Acadia Hiker said:


> *SLOW DOWN!*
> 
> Last year on our trip to Maine, I was getting about 8.5 mpg at 65 mph. This year on this trip to the Adirondacks, I dropped down to 62 mph and the mileage increased up to 10.5 mpg! Not the 21 mpg I'm getting on the highway without the OB, but not horrible either. I'd go slower, but I'm afraid of getting run over...


Where you going in the Adirondacks and when? We're headin for Fish Creek Ponds June 30-July 7


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

This is something that I know very well. The trucking company I work for has an bonus program if you drive 62 mph or less you can make an extra $.05 a mile which adds up fast.







The semi will go 65 mph if you would like to throw the money away.







It saves them money on fuel and it makes you a safer driver because you have more time to react to situations that my arise. In WI the freeway speed is 65 mph. I get get passed by everyone expect for the very old and the broke down vehicles.







The semi I drive gets averages 6.0 mpg loaded and empty miles combined I'm glad I don't pay the bill for that.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Great news!!! We'lll test out your theory on our way to the Cape next weekend. Come to think of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, 62 on the Cape in the summer is pretty optimistic. Lets see what your milage is at 28 MPH....


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am leaving now and I may just try your little suggestion...


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Stan said:


> *SLOW DOWN!*
> 
> Last year on our trip to Maine, I was getting about 8.5 mpg at 65 mph. This year on this trip to the Adirondacks, I dropped down to 62 mph and the mileage increased up to 10.5 mpg! Not the 21 mpg I'm getting on the highway without the OB, but not horrible either. I'd go slower, but I'm afraid of getting run over...


Where you going in the Adirondacks and when? We're headin for Fish Creek Ponds June 30-July 7
[/quote]

We're at the Whiteface Mountain KOA right now. By the time you arrive, I'll be back home. Sorry we couldn't get together.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

That would be a great lesson to be learned by many drivers these days. On our trip up to S. Illinois, we got passed by EVERYONE! You certainly couldn't tell the price of gas is insanely high with the way people were driving. We had a few big rigs that went 60 mph, but I could count them on one hand. The others were going 70 mph plus.

I've noticed the same thing around town though... Every time I sit at a light, it seems as if the people beside me want to race.







As soon as the light turns green, the race is on! I do my gas conserving slow start while they jam on the gas to "take the lead"...only to get stopped by the next red light.









I figure that we ALL could save a lot of gas just by going 55 mph on the highway and taking a little extra time to get where we're going. Of course, you can't change everyone's driving habits...and you would constantly be worrying about getting run over.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> *SLOW DOWN!*
> 
> Last year on our trip to Maine, I was getting about 8.5 mpg at 65 mph. This year on this trip to the Adirondacks, I dropped down to 62 mph and the mileage increased up to 10.5 mpg! Not the 21 mpg I'm getting on the highway without the OB, but not horrible either. I'd go slower, but I'm afraid of getting run over...


So theorectically if you slowed down to 51.5 MPH you would be getting 20.5 MPG....


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> *SLOW DOWN!*
> 
> Last year on our trip to Maine, I was getting about 8.5 mpg at 65 mph. This year on this trip to the Adirondacks, I dropped down to 62 mph and the mileage increased up to 10.5 mpg! Not the 21 mpg I'm getting on the highway without the OB, but not horrible either. I'd go slower, but I'm afraid of getting run over...


So theorectically if you slowed down to 51.5 MPH you would be getting 20.5 MPG....








[/quote]

Yeah...but







you'd never get there!!
Bob


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> *SLOW DOWN!*
> 
> Last year on our trip to Maine, I was getting about 8.5 mpg at 65 mph. This year on this trip to the Adirondacks, I dropped down to 62 mph and the mileage increased up to 10.5 mpg! Not the 21 mpg I'm getting on the highway without the OB, but not horrible either. I'd go slower, but I'm afraid of getting run over...


So theorectically if you slowed down to 51.5 MPH you would be getting 20.5 MPG....








[/quote]

Yup. And theoretically if the truck and OB sat in the driveway, I'd be getting *unbelievable *mileage...


----------



## Allan (Dec 8, 2007)

Acadia Hiker said:


> *SLOW DOWN!*
> 
> Last year on our trip to Maine, I was getting about 8.5 mpg at 65 mph. This year on this trip to the Adirondacks, I dropped down to 62 mph and the mileage increased up to 10.5 mpg! Not the 21 mpg I'm getting on the highway without the OB, but not horrible either. I'd go slower, but I'm afraid of getting run over...


So theorectically if you slowed down to 51.5 MPH you would be getting 20.5 MPG....








[/quote]

Yup. And theoretically if the truck and OB sat in the driveway, I'd be getting *unbelievable *mileage...








[/quote]

I have the same truck and a 21RS and have found very similar results after some recent trips. I just came back from the White Mountains and, even with the the hills, I was getting 10+MPG at 60-62 MPH. I have a trip to DownEast Maine (Jonesport) next weekend and intend to take advantage of the better mileage at the lower speed.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

When I was towing my 31RQS, I found "the sweet spot" for my diesel. It was usually around 62 MPH, and I was running around 2K RPM. I think the 2K RPM is the key, trying to keep it there or less. Before I got rid of my truck, I was keeping it right around there, and gas mileage did improve considerably.
Darlene


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

sgalady said:


> When I was towing my 31RQS, I found "the sweet spot" for my diesel. It was usually around 62 MPH, and I was running around 2K RPM. I think the 2K RPM is the key, trying to keep it there or less. Before I got rid of my truck, I was keeping it right around there, and gas mileage did improve considerably.
> Darlene


That's right where I was at!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Great news!!! We'lll test out your theory on our way to the Cape next weekend. Come to think of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, 62 on the Cape in the summer is pretty optimistic. Lets see what your milage is at 28 MPH....
[/quote]

Traffic has gotten better, eh?


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

2k is my best place as well. OFund out the same thing this trip. It takes a bit longer but when u'r towin' 35 ft with a 1/2 ton it ain't like you can breakt he sound barrier anyway. Goin home tomorrow.......will definitely go slow. I'll tell you what it gets at 45 mph. HA HA


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

I always keep it at 60 mph and average 9 mpg - but that's also a factor of all the hills I have to drive to get anywhere. I'm never in a hurry when pulling the Outback.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

The tires on my outback are speed rated at 65 max. That seems pretty low and I don't want to chance blowing one but, in California, if you aren't doing at least 65 outside the city, you're probably going to get shot. Apparently many Californians are bothered by the additional fuel cost, I'm guessing 10% to 20%, to shave a few minutes off their commute. I guess I'll take the savings and buy some bullet proof glass.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I dont care what people think when I am towing. I go anywhere between 90-100km/h (56mph-62mph).

On my two hour drive, they may get there about 20-30km before I do which (sorry not a math guy) about 12-20min before me. Yet I will have 15% more gas.

So yeah I will continue my way of driving and save my money on gas for more beer and Rum. And just smile and wave as the others blow by me. hee hee

Kos

Forgot to add...
And when they get there, have to unhook and drive 15min each way to get to the nearest gas station so they can fill up because they cant make it home on the one tank of gas like me!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I have also seen better overall mileage by using the cruise control, otherwise, I tend to speed up and slow down a lot. I pull in 3rd, and once the cruise is set, I just watch for hills that might require it to kick down a gear. When we start up the hill, I give the truck a little throttle until the trans kicks down, and then I let the cruise take over. If I don't force it down, we will drop below 50 before the trans ever kicks.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Since the day I pulled off the lot with the Outback, I have driven it between 55 and 60. One of the nice things I discovered about CA (actually, the only nice thing) was that most of the roads we traveled (both 2-lane and interstate) were clearly marked that trucks and autos pulling trailers had a max speed limit of 55 mph. For the most part, all trucks adhered to the speed limit. My towing mpg is about 15-16.5. When on the flat I normally do 55, when going up hills, I do 60 as that seems to be the sweet spot for the engine. I simply do not understand why anyone would want to go faster....


----------

